# Possibly the holy grail of wood scores ***Edit in OP, Got 4 truckloads of Osage Orange



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 5, 2010)

Talked to a guy that has a pasture he wants the trees cleared out of (drive right up to the trees). He said he isn't a tree guy so he isn't sure what kind they are. I asked him, do you have any Osage Orange? Those are the trees that drop the large, softball sized, wrinkled green fruits. I have been trying to find some of that. He said, "Yes, I have a bunch of them, can you get rid of them for me?"

I think I'm in heaven. We have yet to set a meeting time/place to go check it out, but I just couldn't contain my excitement.

That's not to mention the guy just a couple miles down the road that is clearing his whole lot and wants somebody to take the wood. I think my wife is going to kill me because I can't stop getting free firewood. I'm probably going to have to start selling some just so I can keep up my obsession and keep myself from literally building a wood barricade around my house.

ETA, for those of you that know where I live, stay off my score... this one is mine! I've always wanted to burn some Osage (haven't had that pleasure yet) so now is the time.


***Edit
After cutting Wednesday, Thursday, and All day yesterday (went camping Friday, Saturday, Sunday) I have 4 truck loads of Osage Orange. I couldn't get a buyer willing to make it worth-while for the Osage log so it's now firewood length.  There is a TON of Black locust at the same place but it's a long (16 mile) drive.
I called the guy 4 miles down the road to try to go back and cut black locust there and he said somebody else already came and got it all for now. The good news is that the 3 acres he is clearing still has a lot of locust on it, I just can't cut there until he gets a gate put in so I can get back to it. Hopefully I can get a lot cut and out of there before anybody else moves in on the score. Otherwise I guess I'll be driving 16 miles to cut black locust.


----------



## maplewood (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm lucky that I've got acres to store wood on.  If I got too far ahead, it would rot before I could burn it all.
And I've never heard of your osage orange - I hope it lives up to your expectations!
But I've never turned down wood, and I agree with you - keep others at bay, get a hand shake from him ASAP, and start into this project before you find out that he's let his BIL or some other goof into this garden of Eden!
Happiest of burning for you!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 5, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> Talked to a guy that has a pasture he wants the trees cleared out of (drive right up to the trees). He said he isn't a tree guy so he isn't sure what kind they are. I asked him, do you have any Osage Orange? Those are the trees that drop the large, softball sized, wrinkled green fruits. I have been trying to find some of that. He said, "Yes, I have a bunch of them, can you get rid of them for me?"
> 
> I think I'm in heaven. We have yet to set a meeting time/place to go check it out, but I just couldn't contain my excitement.
> 
> ...



CountryBoy19 nice score but I think your wife is on the phone calling all the other scroungers, good luck.  :zip: 



zap


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 5, 2010)

maplewood said:
			
		

> And I've never heard of your osage orange - I hope it live up to your expectations!
> But I've never turned down wood, and I agree with you - keep others at bay, get a hand shake from him ASAP, and start into this project before you find out that he's let his BIL or some other goof into this garden of Eden!
> Happiest of burning for you!



Oh no, a fellow burner that hasn't heard of Osage Orange? I'm truly sorry for you northerners that aren't blessed with true hardwoods. Osage Orange is normally around 31-34 MBtu/cord. That's compared with Oak and Hickory (typically considered premium woods) that are only mid to high 20's on the BTU scale. Then you get down to the softwoods (that's what you probably mostly burn seeing where you're from) in the mid to high teens on the BTU scale. So this Osage Orange (or Hedgeapple) is right around double the Btu content of softwoods, and it's still quite a bit higher in BTU's than most woods that are considered premium.

I've never burned it so I can't say for sure, but many say is the BEST high Btu wood you can lay your hands on (Live Oak would be it's only rival that I know of). I plan to use this wood for the extremely cold days right in the heart of winter for my overnight burns. It should burn all night and heat the house very well.

Oh, and depending on how many he has I certainly plan to have the trees cut and out of there asap. I can normally haul at least 1 load (normally just shy of a cord) per day after work so it shouldn't be too much of a problem to get it out asap. Hopefully I can get at least 3-4 cords of Osage, that will be enough overnight, winter wood for the next several years. I'll just have to use my Ash, Hard Maple, and Oak in the shoulder season then. 




			
				zapny said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 nice score but I think your wife is on the phone calling all the other scroungers, good luck.  :zip:
> zap


Nah, she's still at work, and she doesn't know the other wood scroungers yet. I'm sure I can haul at least 7-8 loads before she asks if I have enough yet. But I don't think I'll ever have enough Osage, I'll cut every last tree that the guy has if I feel that I can safely drop them.


----------



## bsearcey (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice.  I'm searching for osage too.  It's not common in the piedmont of VA, but it does grow in the mountains.  Unfortunately I don't have any connections in the mountains.  There is one osage that I pass everyday to work though.  It's growing right off the side of the road I think on county property.  I'm trying to figure out a way of getting it.  The upper branches hang out a little over the road and the fruit can drop off onto the road.  I think I might pick one up an throw it at the hood of my car, then tell the county it was from this tree and happened while I was driving.  Just to be a good samaritan I'll let them know I'll cut it down and haul the wood away so that it doesn't do any more damage or cause an accident. 

Nice score on the hedge.  I'm sure you know to bring extra chains with you.  Also, don't forget about the lumber value of it too.  If you've got as much as it sounds like you could, save as many of the straight pieces as you can to sell.  Wood workers love that stuff in particular bow makers.  You could get you some new toys with a few decent size pieces.


----------



## lukem (Oct 5, 2010)

We typically call it hedge apple around here.


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 5, 2010)

[quote author="CountryBoy19" date="1286314818"]

...I'm truly sorry for you northerners that aren't blessed with true hardwoods. Osage Orange is normally around 31-34 MBtu/cord. That's compared with Oak and Hickory (typically considered premium woods) that are only mid to high 20's on the BTU scale. Then you get down to the softwoods (that's what you probably mostly burn seeing where you're from)...





> Except that the guys I.D. is maplewood. LOL, he's not from the Yukon or something.  :lol:


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 5, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Except that the guys I.D. is maplewood. LOL, he's not from the Yukon or something.  :lol:


Sorry, I'm not all that familiar with NB, but I just assumed that being as for north as he was they didn't have much in the way of hardwoods. Even then, I'll bet Oak, Hickory and the like is scarce up his way and most of what he burns is lower BTU stuff.

Supposed to be meeting the guy at the pasture tomorrow or Thursday, he didn't specify a time so I responded back for clarification.


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 5, 2010)

I got a call from countryboy's wife and told her I would leave the hard cutting for him. Make sure you have plenty of sharp chains before you start on your part. ;-P 

Shipper


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 5, 2010)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> I got a call from countryboy's wife and told her I would leave the hard cutting for him. Make sure you have plenty of sharp chains before you start on your part. ;-P
> 
> Shipper


Yeah, I've got plenty... I don't mind a little touch up on the chains here and there to get some good wood.


----------



## loon (Oct 5, 2010)

sounds like a great score countryboy  ;-) 

http://hedgeapple.com/


----------



## fire_man (Oct 5, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup I just got the phone call. Be there in a few.


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the hedge apple!  You will enjoy the btu's, but you'll earn them!

I used to love the stuff, on the rare occaision that we could get it.  Hell on saws and "entertaining" to split.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 5, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> Talked to a guy that has a pasture he wants the trees cleared out of (drive right up to the trees). He said he isn't a tree guy so he isn't sure what kind they are. I asked him, do you have any Osage Orange? Those are the trees that drop the large, softball sized, wrinkled green fruits. I have been trying to find some of that. He said, "Yes, I have a bunch of them, can you get rid of them for me?"
> 
> I think I'm in heaven. We have yet to set a meeting time/place to go check it out, but I just couldn't contain my excitement.
> 
> ...



Where again did you say you live? Just askin'. :cheese:


----------



## ShenValSteve (Oct 6, 2010)

I've never burned it.  I can only think of the exact location of one of these trees here in Augusta County.  The ''oranges" get flattened in the road.  But if it comes down, I'll be there quickly.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, now I have a conundrum....

Finally met up with the guy just 4 miles from my house that said he had a few trees. It turns out that he has 85 acres of pasture/woods. He is clearing 3 acres for a building site and he wants all the locust trees removed from the pasture.

So, do I go get all the locust trees I could ever want from a pasture 4 miles away, or go get osage orange from a pasture 14 miles away? I've always wanted to try osage, but if it's really hard on saws and you guys think it better to get the black locust then I think I will.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 6, 2010)

feelin for ya man, thats a tough one


----------



## iceman (Oct 6, 2010)

ARE YOU A DIE HARD BURNER PRIVATE?  
NO WOOD GETS LEFT BEHIND!

I say suck it up and get it all!   Sell some wood for next year now ifyou have to make space!  A cord of osage is like a cord and a quarter of oak.... 
But you better hurry cause I am packing up as I type!  Lol


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 6, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> ARE YOU A DIE HARD BURNER PRIVATE?
> NO WOOD GETS LEFT BEHIND!
> 
> I say suck it up and get it all!   Sell some wood for next year now ifyou have to make space!  A cord of osage is like a cord and a quarter of oak....
> But you better hurry cause I am packing up as I type!  Lol


I live on .4 acres and most of my yard is in the front. It would be a little tacky if I started stacking wood in the front.

I would sell wood, but this is my first year burning at this house and I only have enough seasoned wood for this year.

I guess I'll leave it in the hands of the guy with the Osage; he still hasn't responded to clarify when he wanted me to come. If he doesn't respond then I'll just work on the locust a little and maybe try him again later.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2010)

Call Smokingjay and he will help you out.


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 6, 2010)

Man you are killin me here with the "Oh should I go pick-up the giant load of Osage that's a few miles away? or just take this several years worth of Locust that's just down the street?"
I scrounged & split a cord of green Elm by hand this summer, would die for either.  Seriously take all of it if you can. Personally I'd start with the Locust & move to the Osage when I got bored  :lol:   Just be sure to take what you say you'll take.
I hear ya trying to store wood on a small lot, but you really can fit a lot if you stack tall, use double rows, or build a Holtz Hausen. I built a HH on 4 pallets & figure it's holding about 2 cords for 2011/12. You might even get away with one in the front yard, they look pretty cool.  Any chance you could stack some of that Locust on another part of the guys land to season for a year?

I can just see it, tomorrow you'll be posting how a whole load of seasoned, split hickory just fell into your truck as you drove home from work.


----------



## Jeff S (Oct 6, 2010)

Locust will be the fastest drying of the 2.The nice thing about both locust and osage are that both are highly rot resistant so your you could store both of them out in the elements for years with no worry of rot.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 6, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Man you are killin me here ...



Sorry, it doesn't normally work this way. As of last week I had no place to cut wood and I really wanted to get at least another years supply. Then I found the guy 4 miles down the road but hadn't met with him yet to know exactly what he had. Then I found the other ad and figured I'd give it a try just to see if he had the good stuff (I was planning to be more picky with him because he is farther away). So I figured I'd just contact them both. When I found out the 2nd guy had Osage I couldn't back down, so I said I could come cut it, but now that I actually met with the guy 4 miles away I just don't know which one is better.

I know it would be best to get them both, and if thats the case I would go get the Osage first because the guy with the Locust says his pasture clearing is going to be about a 2 year project. I have plenty of time to cut wood at his place, I just don't want somebody else to get in there and grab all the locust (he's letting multiple people cut AFAIK).


----------



## Tony H (Oct 6, 2010)

it sounds like you need to look for a buddy with a bit of land that wants to share in the take and maybe you can get out a whole bunch of the wood


----------



## yanksforever (Oct 6, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> Ok, now I have a conundrum....
> 
> Finally met up with the guy just 4 miles from my house that said he had a few trees. It turns out that he has 85 acres of pasture/woods. He is clearing 3 acres for a building site and he wants all the locust trees removed from the pasture.
> 
> So, do I go get all the locust trees I could ever want from a pasture 4 miles away, or go get osage orange from a pasture 14 miles away? I've always wanted to try osage, but if it's really hard on saws and you guys think it better to get the black locust then I think I will.



If you can't get it all...you better give up the Osage to a fellow Hearth.com Member...it's part of the membership rules!


----------



## Got Wood (Oct 6, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you try and manage both. Get them both started and establish the relationship. Given the closer one is a 2 year project you have time to figure out how to work this. Figure out from each guy what kind of timing and response will be acceptable for them and work off of that. Most people dont want to be dealing with multiple "strangers", so if you can establish the relationship and manage expectations to their satisfaction you are golden. 

Finding a wood burning partner who has room for storage is a great idea....you may not know one now but I find more and more wood burners as time goes by (sort of like when you buy a car, you see them on the road all over).


----------



## ANeat (Oct 6, 2010)

CB19 If you get into the Osage and there are any straight pieces dont cut them up.  For guys that make long bows straight pieces of Osage are a great find and they will pay a premium.   So if you find any 8-10" diameter stuff (or larger) that you can get an 8 foot straight log out of dont buck it up.

  Now there is a real good chance there wont be any, most Hedgeapple trees and crooked little things.

  Oh and if you go to cut it up get familiar with sharpening your chain,  that stuff will dull a chain real fast


----------



## ponyboync (Oct 6, 2010)

maplewood said:
			
		

> But I've never turned down wood,




That's what she said.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 7, 2010)

Grabbed another load of locust last night. Well, actually a half load. There was a small downed cherry (I think I said it was birch earlier) on the ground that he wanted me to take, and then a really small standing dead tree that I can't identify. The standing dead really was pretty dry because of it's small size; should be no problem burning that this year.

The guy with the Osage finally emailed back, I should be going to meet with him tonight. Hopefully I'll bring back a decent load of Osage tonight then I'll go grab another in the morning. Going camping this weekend with family so I'll get a good break this weekend then back at it Monday (Columbus Day) when I'm off.


----------



## iceman (Oct 7, 2010)

My birthday gift! From my wife!  


Can possibly be the holy grail?


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 7, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> My birthday gift! From my wife!
> 
> 
> Can possibly be the holy grail?



What kind of wood? Completely free? How far do you have to drive for it? We need to know all these things before we can judge if it may be the holy grail of wood scores.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 7, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> We need to know all these things before we can judge if it may be the holy grail of wood scores.



The guy who has not posted a single pic through this entire thread is demanding things?


----------



## iceman (Oct 7, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I gotta go up there, its about 20 miles away I would need a cherry picker to get to that stuff!   It's about 1/2 mile long or maybe longer ... its mixed hard/softwood but it is separated
.....   and I have no place to put it


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 7, 2010)

Hedge supposedly throws lots of sparks and pops like crazy when burned.  Never rots.  Never.  

I've made bows from it- crazy hard, dense, and tough to split.  I'd love to have some to burn.


----------



## Sisu (Oct 7, 2010)

If one finds said Holy Grail of wood scores, beware of the Killer Rabbit!


----------



## iceman (Oct 7, 2010)

Sisu said:
			
		

> If one finds said Holy Grail of wood scores, beware of the Killer Rabbit!





Lmao!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 7, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, good point, but what exactly do you want pictures of? A truckload of locust? I'll take a picture next load I grab and see if I can get it uploaded. You want pictures of my lack of space? One of my co-workers that lives near me keeps asking when I'll have the wood fort finished... I've got a 110' row across the back of my property and I'm going to start on the side with my locust.






			
				Sisu said:
			
		

> If one finds said Holy Grail of wood scores, beware of the Killer Rabbit!


I know, I thought I heard him creeping up on me the other night but alas, it was only a bird.


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes, only one thing to do when you encounter the Rabbit...Runaway! Runaway!!.....  

Double those rows CB19, with a little room in-between. You'll have plenty of time for it to dry out as you've got enough for a few years.  Neighbors be damned.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 7, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Yes, only one thing to do when you encounter the Rabbit...Runaway! Runaway!!.....
> 
> Double those rows CB19, with a little room in-between. You'll have plenty of time for it to dry out as you've got enough for a few years.  Neighbors be damned.


Oh, they'll definitely be more than doubled. Except the one behind my house is actually on the neighbors field. I only have a 1 year agreement to keep it there. I'm sure I will be able to renew that, but I don't really want to get 20 cord stacked there and then the owner wants it moved. I'll probably keep that single row unless I absolutely have nowhere else to put it. Then, worst case scenario, if it has to be moved next year, I'll just sell it as seasoned wood and make some money.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 8, 2010)

bsearcey said:
			
		

> Also, don't forget about the lumber value of it too.  If you've got as much as it sounds like you could, save as many of the straight pieces as you can to sell.  Wood workers love that stuff in particular bow makers.  You could get you some new toys with a few decent size pieces.




Alright, I'll start taking bids. I have an 16-18" diameter by 9' long piece of osage that is the straightest I've ever seen with no knots in it. What do you say? Start the bidding at $100?

Ok, in all seriousness what is this worth? Is it worth my time or should I just cut it up? It's probably the only straight piece I'm going to get.

Btw, after I talked to the guy about the value of Osage Orange he about crapped himself. He had about 60 trees that he already bulldozed and burned. He said there were quite a few good, straight ones in it.


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 8, 2010)

Go on Ebay and look up osage and see what they want for a 2x2 x 6ft I think piece and then you will have your value. You might look up someone in Bedford or that area who might be able to mill that piece for you and there you go. 

No charge for the info.;-)

Shipper


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ended up getting 4 truck loads of Osage out of the deal. Not too bad.

The guy said he bull-dozed and burned about 45 Osage trees earlier this year. I would have loved to be able to get that those. I guess I'll live with 4 truck loads though.


----------



## Wooddust (Oct 12, 2010)

Wish I could find someone who was willing to take some hedge off my place.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 12, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> I'll just have to use my Ash, Hard Maple, and Oak in the shoulder season then.



CB, that is just too cruel!  

Seriously, nice score.  Don't burn a hole in your stove with it, that's some potent firepower you've got there.

Hey, I'd go get all the locust you can get as well, even if it's all of 16 miles away.  Nice thing about hedge and locust, they won't ever rot on you.  I won't ever see hedge in my stove where I am, but I got enough shagbark and locust to get me through the coldest nights this season, about 1 1/2 cord altogether.  They're good enough for me.  Drop some of that on top of my usual cherry/ash blend and wake up to a warm house for sure. ;-)


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 13, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I plan to get locust, but if there is a source 4 mi away vs. 16 miles away then I may as well just be patient and go after the stuff that's only 4 miles away. If that source doesn't work out then I do plan to return to the other place for the locust. Ultimately I'm going to be limited on storage space; I can probably only keep about 20 cords around and that's if I completely fill all of my yard on the side of the house, so I don't want to get in a big hurry driving extra distance to get wood.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2010)

Time for some pallet racks and a forklift


----------



## wooddope (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey CB19, I could be mistaken........ But wasn't you the fella that had all the issues w/ the little lady and the wood pile close to the deck? If so, How's she fairing with this situation?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok I just flipped through three pages of this thread and read a lot of braggin about all this great wood this "country boy" was scoring, but I didn't see one scrap of photographic evidence 
I'm calling foul.   

Time to produce some pictures me thinks.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 14, 2010)

wood dope said:
			
		

> Hey CB19, I could be mistaken........ But wasn't you the fella that had all the issues w/ the little lady and the wood pile close to the deck? If so, How's she fairing with this situation?



We worked out our problems; we came to an agreement on leaving the wood there and she will be more involved in deciding where the stacks go next time. All I had to do was allow her to get a cat for mousing purposes only. She said if it doesn't keep the mice away we can get rid of it.




			
				Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Ok I just flipped through three pages of this thread and read a lot of braggin about all this great wood this "country boy" was scoring, but I didn't see one scrap of photographic evidence
> I'm calling foul.
> 
> Time to produce some pictures me thinks.



I took a picture of my 4th truckload before I unloaded it, now I just have to find my card reader to get it on my computer then uploaded, maybe tomorrow if I don't work overtime.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, I wish my husband would go and cut wood for me... Lousy city boy. 

I hear you on not having any space to store it- I'll see your .4 and raise you .7 acres. But I live in a trailer park so nobody gives a chit. =P

~Rose


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 15, 2010)

Pics, one is of the first 2 loads I got, the other is of the last (and largest) load that I hauled, the large rounds nearest the tailgate are from the log I was trying to sell but found that it wasn't worth the hassle for just one log.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 15, 2010)

The truckload


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 15, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> The truckload



Nice load there Countryboy. Looks like your dog is getting ready to mark his territory in the top picture ;-)


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 15, 2010)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, she is our curious little hyper-active dog. She was just checking out the "new stuff" to see if it needed any kisses or if it might rub her tummy... the other one (not in the picture) is the one you've got to worry about marking things, he marks everything.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice load.  Seems like the holy grail should of made the truck squat though.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 15, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Nice load.  Seems like the holy grail should of made the truck squat though.


For some reason, this truck doesn't squat much... that was a pretty heavy load. I've had nearly a full cord of green oak on that truck before and it was barely squatting. As a matter of fact, I was "called out" on that claim not long ago (either here or on arboristsite) saying that there was no way a truck could hold that much weight without squatting. There is picture proof, that is green Osage Orange (some of the larger rounds were oozing sap all over so it was definitely green), IIRC 6700 lb/cord green, and there is probably just over 1/2 cord there, truck isn't squatting more than an inch from unloaded suspension position.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 15, 2010)

That is some great looking wood.  Thanks for posting the pic's.  And congrats on the score.


----------



## dreezon (Oct 15, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> Ok, now I have a conundrum....
> 
> Finally met up with the guy just 4 miles from my house that said he had a few trees. It turns out that he has 85 acres of pasture/woods. He is clearing 3 acres for a building site and he wants all the locust trees removed from the pasture.
> 
> So, do I go get all the locust trees I could ever want from a pasture 4 miles away, or go get osage orange from a pasture 14 miles away? I've always wanted to try osage, but if it's really hard on saws and you guys think it better to get the black locust then I think I will.



I've gotten a lot of both woods in the last couple of years. Osage may be tougher to take down, but in my experience, it really isn't that hard on chains. I've only gotten stuff of medium-to-small diameter (14" max), but it amazes me how easy it actually is to split. Even pieces with good-sized branches pop nice and clean with only a few blows of the old maul. Black locust isn't terrible to split, but it's a little stringier, and when you hit a branch or a crotch, it will fight you a lot longer. Of course, all this is a moot point if you use a power splitter.

BTU wise, black locust is not that far off of osage, but here's something to consider, black locust is one of the worst smelling woods I've come across. It smells like a dirty barn when split and only a little better when burned. 

OK, one more factor... black locust has one of the lowest initial moisture contents of any tree, so it does cure very quickly. 

As for burning characteristics, I was forced to burn less-than-seasoned wood last year, so I can't say for sure, but I think the difference is almost negligible. 

Sounds like it's a wash, but that said, I would definitely get some of the osage just to have it. Can you get a little of both?


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 15, 2010)

dreezon said:
			
		

> BTU wise, black locust is not that far off of osage  As for burning characteristics, I was forced to burn less-than-seasoned wood last year, so I can't say for sure, but I think the difference is almost negligible.



Shagbark hickory is usually placed in between the two, BTU wise.  I have burned plenty of both, but I always preferred the way shagbark burns over locust.  Haven't burned any locust in several years, but this year I was able to get hold of a little over a cord.  I _really_ like the way it burns in this stove.  One good size round on top of some lesser wood seems to last forever.  I split it mostly big for those overnight burns in Jan and Feb, but I just couldn't resist trying it out ahead of time.  Who says you gotta burn pine and popple in the shoulder season?  :coolsmile: 

Definitely worth putting up with the stench.  And I think it splits just fine, a lot better than shagbark for sure.  Gave the new Fiskars a nice workout yesterday.  Most rounds up to 16" cracked open with one well-placed shot, then I was able to circle around and take 2-4 more quick swings until I got the splits down to the size I wanted.  Good thing, too, 'cause I busted the brand new handle I just put on my 8-pound maul on the second swing of the day.  Been a while.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 16, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Hedge supposedly throws lots of sparks and pops like crazy when burned.  Never rots.  Never.
> 
> I've made bows from it- crazy hard, dense, and tough to split.  I'd love to have some to burn.


  For many years I didn't burn anything but hedge because I had a hedge row to cut in every winter.  That finally dried up.  Anyway, I stack ends on my stacks and for many years I just left the stacked ends so I didn't have to do that every year.  After the hedge row was gone and I started cutting other wood, the hedge stacked ends were still doing their job....for about 15 years.  I finally burned some of that stuff last winter when it got below zero and to my surprise, it hardly popped and cracked and sparked at all!  burned like coal.  You better do everything you can to get that hedge.  There is nothing like it!


----------



## dreezon (Oct 16, 2010)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, tfdchief, I just noticed your location. Where exactly are you in "East Central Illinois"? Bloomington-Normal area?


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 16, 2010)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> After the hedge row was gone and I started cutting other wood, the hedge stacked ends were still doing their job....for about 15 years.



My wood encyclopedia lists many woods as "very durable", but they have an asterisk by black locust, red mulberry and Osage orange, saying these three woods have "exceptionally high decay resistance".  

In reclaiming about 20' of overgrown backyard this spring, I discovered several old locust fence posts that had probably been in the ground for more than 50 years.  I was able to break them off (with some effort) at the ground level, but the top parts were still pretty sound.  I cut them up to burn in my firepit.  They burned long and hot, even after all that time.  Incredible.  I can only imagine how that hedge must have been.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 16, 2010)

dreezon said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuscola


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 26, 2010)

Just to chime In on the hedge.  We cut and burn it every year off of the farm in a Yukon Klondike furnace or I should say my parents do and have for years.  I found an old brush pile on some property they purchased when I was a teen and found hedge all through it.  I thought I had scored the mother load of seasoned wood sitting in a pile in the open air for probably over a decade.  I pulled 4-5 trees out and it was like trying to cut granite with a handsaw.  I went through about one chain per tree it seemed like and there was not much left other than trunk and main branches left.  It burned with no sparks and no pops...I have little knowledge of coal or how it burns but I would say this was the closest thing to coal.


If you cut it and split it to size when it hasn't had a chance to season out it isn't bad to deal with.  If you leave it in log lengths or wait to split it until after it is seasoned you will have  your work cut out for you.  

Get some cut/split and ready to burn and let it season out even fairly well and you will be totally impressed.  We cut one tree and I will admit it was one of the largest hedge trees I have seen but still was able to heat the house for two winters with it.  

One other tip is to go ahead and cut it for wood on down smaller than you might for some other firewood on the branches.  What some other trees branches would only be good for kindling hedge will still put out a lot of heat for a long time.

There is nothing like it you can put in your stove without going mining.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 26, 2010)

Countryboymo said:
			
		

> Just to chime In on the hedge.  We cut and burn it every year off of the farm in a Yukon Klondike furnace or I should say my parents do and have for years.  I found an old brush pile on some property they purchased when I was a teen and found hedge all through it.  I thought I had scored the mother load of seasoned wood sitting in a pile in the open air for probably over a decade.  I pulled 4-5 trees out and it was like trying to cut granite with a handsaw.  I went through about one chain per tree it seemed like and there was not much left other than trunk and main branches left.  It burned with no sparks and no pops...I have little knowledge of coal or how it burns but I would say this was the closest thing to coal.
> 
> 
> If you cut it and split it to size when it hasn't had a chance to season out it isn't bad to deal with.  If you leave it in log lengths or wait to split it until after it is seasoned you will have  your work cut out for you.
> ...


It must cut much easier green because I was only going through about 1 chain a day, and that chain was still making pretty good chips at the end of the day.

It also splits pretty easy green. I've been splitting by hand and I'm quite impressed. I think one thing that makes it much easier is that the grain is so strong that it spread the impact straight down through the crack rather than the wood just deflecting a bit. What that means is that you don't have to run the maul all the way through it, once the top pops open it pretty much splits the whole way through except a couple strings that can be pulled by hand.

It's going to be a few years until I burn this.

Oh, and I ended up with 1 more truckload. I found a few trees that I had missed in another section of his pasture so I grabbed those up on one of the trips that I had originally gone to get black locust. I think there is 1-2 more truckloads of good black locust out there (got 3 so far) then the rest is pretty eaten up by bugs and partially punky. After I get those few loads I think I'm just going to start splitting all the wood and stacking it and wait for spring to cut more. The source near my house is getting held up on the land clearing; because it's a building site and part of the site is located within the 12% slope line of an ACOE managed reservoir he has to wait for the planning commission to come out and ok his plan to clear trees and they have to mark each tree that is permitted to come down.


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 26, 2010)

Throw a chunk or two in this winter when it gets really nasty cold that have been split.  The splits will dry pretty decent especially if you bring a little inside for a few days before they go into the fire.  Next winter that hedge will be like a bunch of coal with bark on it.  

I have a pellet stove since I live in town and don't have the storage area for regular wood and did find  a place in central ks that was pelleting hedge but didn't make it through the recession.  I couldn't imagine how hard on equipment it would be to pellet.  I wanted a dozen bags or so to try...so much for that.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 26, 2010)

Countryboymo said:
			
		

> Throw a chunk or two in this winter when it gets really nasty cold that have been split.  The splits will dry pretty decent especially if you bring a little inside for a few days before they go into the fire.  Next winter that hedge will be like a bunch of coal with bark on it.
> 
> I have a pellet stove since I live in town and don't have the storage area for regular wood and did find  a place in central ks that was pelleting hedge but didn't make it through the recession.  I couldn't imagine how hard on equipment it would be to pellet.  I wanted a dozen bags or so to try...so much for that.



I'm going to try to keep all my rot-resistant stuff for when my wife and I decide to have children. I'm stocking up now so I don't have to spend so much time cutting and splitting when we have kids.

That's not to say that I won't burn any, it's just not going to be my primary fuel source for a while.


----------



## krex1010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man it's too bad we don't have many hedge trees around here, sounds like all you have to do is load up the stove once on Sunday and you got heat for the week!


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 29, 2010)

It isn't that good Krex but in a draft controlled furnace or insert the comparison on seasoned hedge to anything else is quite a stretch.  It is nice to load the furnace and in the morning it is still keeping the house at temp 10-12 hours later.  Excellent hot fire with a long burn rate the only bad thing is the sparks sometimes.  In an insert or furnace the sparks don't matter cause there is nothing combustible for them to get to.


----------



## krex1010 (Oct 29, 2010)

The hedge/Osage species is not common around these parts, i have  only seen a handful of them.  The one I remember most was right on the edge of an orchard on a property I used to hunt, the deer seemed to absolutely go crazy for those big ol green balls that tree dropped.  I can remember a number of times being in my treestand and the deer would stop and eat any of those green balls that were laying on the ground before going out into the orchard and eating apples and pumpkins etc. But if they beard or saw another fruit fall out of the hedge tree they would leave the orchard and come back to eat the Osage fruit. That was a good hunting spot, too bad that it is now a shopping center.


----------



## uggabugga (Oct 29, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Hedge supposedly throws lots of sparks and pops like crazy when burned.  Never rots.  Never.
> 
> I've made bows from it- crazy hard, dense, and tough to split.  I'd love to have some to burn.



i've never had the opportunity to burn it or tried to split any, but when i lived in oklahoma, it was commonly used for posts.

they had a saying that you could put a rock on top of an osage orange post, and the rock would weather away before the post did 

it's not common around here, but i did get a couple hedgeapples off the road last summer that i started seedlings from - but they're only about 8 inches tall at this point.


----------

